# ati tv tuner card

## filter69

does anyone know where i can get drivers or a front end to use my 

ati tv tuner card in X ? i had it under mandrake 7.1 i think and i figured i could get it in gentoo also just dont know where to look didnt really see anything in the ebuilds 

thanks

----------

## filter69

well i cant seem to find the bttv modules in the menuconfig im just 

losin it here i cant belive i cant find them could some kinda soul direct me to the location of them in the menu 

thanks

----------

## phaze3k

Try installing media-video/ati-gatos - this is the software for ATI cards.

----------

## billatq

Wasn't gatos the thing for ati tuner cards which are built into the video cards? I don't think that would work properly...

----------

## Nephren-Ka

I never got my ATI TV card to work, it was the biggest piece of garbage I've ever seen...the drivers ati privided for windows sucked, and the open source drivers on the net didn't seem to run much better for me, so I dunno....I have a hauppage wintv now, the opensource drivers work great, no problems, and it's a very cheap card, maybe you should try that if you have no luck with the ATI?

----------

## james

No ATI support for Linux, unless you want to buy it   :Sad: 

----------

## billatq

I can say that this card will work in linux. I've done it before. But I cannot find the kernel configuration option for the bttv card myself.

----------

## Tafoya

There are some ATI TV cards are based on the BT878, same as the Hauphauge wintv cards.  If this is what you have, then the standard BTTV kernel drivers work.  But you will need to find out what settings work for you by modprob'ing tuner and bttv(ie. modprobe bttv card=2) and checking if it works.

If the cards not based on the 878 chip, give the ati-gatos drivers a chance to get things working.

I have three TV cards, a WinTV, ATI TV wonder and a STB something.  all three are based the bt878 chips.  I have got all three to work in Mandrake and Gentoo.  the ATI was the most difficult of the three. 

GT

----------

## PaperCrane

The reason bttv isn't showing up in menuconfig is because it depends on the i2c module which you must not of selected. Just select that and then bttv should appear. It works will with my TV-Wonder VE

----------

